# Strawberry Apple Wine



## EdGy (Nov 22, 2006)

OK I finished my first "kit" Kiwi Pear and the lady of the house loves it, not to mention I do as well. The Riesling Wine is about to be bottled and multiple "kits" have been ordered. I feel it time to try again, after failing at Watermelon Wine




.


The following recipe I have modeled after wine kits and brief conversations with others. It is for 5 U.S. Gallons. Your comments and suggestions are welcome as to where I might be going wrong. Although I just started this today and it should be ready this spring.


For the Primary- 11/22/06 (5 to 7 days)
12lbs Frozen Strawberries
12lbs Corn Sugar (sorry George I couldn't wait for my shipment)
3 cans of Welch's White Grape Juice
2 1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
2 1/2 tsp Yeast Energizer
1 tbsp Yeast Nutrient
1 1/4 Wine Tannin
1 packet Champagne Yeast


I used a straining bag for the strawberries and squeezed the hell out of them almost until the fluid ran clear. I ended up with a SG of 1.016. Which should end up with a ABV of 15%.


I plan to rack off in 7 to 10 days to a 5 gallon carboy. After an additional 10 days I plan on adding the following after measuring the SG;
racking off 32 oz.
Mixing for 2 minutes then adding;
3 cans of 100% pure apple juice concentrate (Seneca)
4 oz. Glycerin
2 1/2 tbsp Potassium Sorbate
1 Packet of Superklein
And mix for another 2 minutes and allow to sit another 10 to 14 days. Then measuring the SG and checking for clearity.


So what do you think? I am wondering if the apple will over power the strawberry.


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 22, 2006)

Acid blend ?


----------



## EdGy (Nov 22, 2006)

Do I need Acid Blend?


----------



## EdGy (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok I have some in house ( thanks to George &amp; Mark) I didn't add any in the Primary yet. Can I add it if I need to in the secondary when I add all the other stuff? *Edited by: EdGy *


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 22, 2006)

I would check the acid before you add any but if don't have one most fruit base recipes have 1 to 1 1/2 tsp.

<TABLE =table cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%" align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =pageer vAlign=top align=middle>
<DIV align=center>
Strawberry Wine



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>


Makes one gallon.


Ingredients:
<TABLE =table cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>3-1/2 lbs. Strawberries (fresh or frozen)</TD>
<TD>7 Pints Water</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>2 lbs. Sugar</TD>
<TD>1 tsp Acid Blend</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme</TD>
<TD>1 Campden, crush</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>1 Pkg Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD>1 tsp Yeast Nutrient</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>1/4 tsp Tannin</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## EdGy (Nov 23, 2006)

Is it too late to add the acid blend? I am thinking I should add 1tbs or the juice of 4 lemons when rack to the carboy.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2006)

You basically can adjust acidity at any time. Do you have the means of
testing acidity. I have the Titrates kit and it is cheap and easy. I
think it was like $6.


----------



## EdGy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have one, but I don't have much faith in it. As I don't understand the color change as to when it really stops changing. But non the less what Acid level should I try to achieve?


----------



## Coaster (Nov 23, 2006)

There is a table at the bottom of this page that you can use for a guide line for acidity. As he says, these are guidelines. 


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/acid.asp*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2006)

I would shout for.60. As for color change, it is right when the color
starts to change. Make sure you shake it well after introducing each
drop to declare the change in color. After swishishing it usually goes
back to original color until you reach the point where it doesnt. At
that point you have your mark.


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 26, 2006)

Are brewing yet EdGy ? Give us an update


----------



## EdGy (Nov 26, 2006)

Day 4 and it is really talking to me! I think this will be a 7 day primary stay. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2006)

Its a beautiful sound aint it.


----------



## EdGy (Nov 26, 2006)

It's truely a beautiful sound when you can rack off Mango Citrus Symphony and hear the Strawberry Wine echo "I am next". It's even better when your loved one ask's about brewing some beer during the wait! Life is good, no Life is GREAT!


----------



## EdGy (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok it ain't that beautiful! I had to fold clothes



But at least I did not have to do laundry



. Just make her beer andwine.



You should see her



she's mine!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh yeh, the laudry, the dishes, the diapers.


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't forget to take out the trash.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh yes, thanks alot!


----------



## EdGy (Nov 27, 2006)

She really doesn't need any ideas! Hence that is the reason for me making her the wine she likes.


----------



## EdGy (Nov 29, 2006)

Day 7 - Still in the primary fermenting away! It's down to burbing about every 3 seconds. I plan to rack it this Friday, taking a total of 9 days in the primary. Maybe to much sugar? Only time will tell. SG 1.016


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2006)

Just be careful not to push it with the fruit as they can spoil. I
usually dont go more than 7 but I dont really know how long they can
stay in. Every recipe I've read said to take them out in 5 to 7 days.
Does anyone ever ignore this and whats the longest anyone has ever
pushed on batch of fruit as I would like to know.


----------



## EdGy (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent question. I would think there is a limit of protection provided from the alcohol that has been produced. Still watching the burbing as an indicator has when to rack.


----------



## OGrav (Dec 5, 2006)

I wenteight days on a blueberry wine with no ill effects. Blueberries are loaded with antioxidants though and something like peach I would like to move sooner rather than later. I usually dont cover my primaryfermenter airtight either; you could probably go for awhile, but don't be afraid to leave plenty of yeast in suspension on the first rack.


----------

